# Question about double ovulation



## hopefulindtwn

HellO! Ok so I know that our group has a higher chance of twins/multiples because of possibly releasing 2 eggs. My question is does this increase chance of boy/girl twins? Say if I ovulate on the 25th or 26th of august, BD on the 25th, or release egg A on 25th, quick swimmer fertilized it = boy, egg B drops on 26th and fertilized by slower swimmer = girl. Right? Anyone have this happen naturally w/o fertility aids? I would love to have a set of fraternal twins. I turned 39 in May and my fiance is 35. We have 3 boys total (2 from my first marriage and 1 from his ex girlfriend) and would love a little princess. 

Please share :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi hopeful, the chances of boy/girl has to do with your hubbies lineage. I like to think of it this way, if there are 10 million sperm and his rates are 3girls to 7 boys, there will be 7 million male sperm trying to get into those eggs vs 3 million. I don't believe in that timing thing when there's millions of sperm floating around the egg...it's more so based on statistics/chances. 

How many sisters/brothers did he have? His dad? His grandpa? You can work out the chances that way. Gl for a girl!


----------



## jendconnolly

If you want to have a girl, avoid eating foods that are rich in potassium and sodium such as bananas, sausages, peaches, red meat, etc. Another thing is your age is very prone to conceiving twins and yet twin pregnancy usually comes with genes. You just have to look after your ovulation period, consume more dairy products than the usual, eat foods that are rich in carbohydrates and consistently consume the advised supplements. These factors could increase your chances of conceiving twins.


----------



## Gingersnaps

There was a Canadian study a few years ago, that looked at ovulation. Apparently, ten percent of women in the study ovulated twice a cycle. But it was not one shortly after another, they were a week or more apart. It explained how some fraternal twins seem to date differently. 
They did not mention that there was a difference I age, I think the women were at the oldest mid thirties, but it would be interesting if the odds increased with age.


----------



## hopefulindtwn

Thanks for the statistics. I'm an analytical /numbers crunching kind of girl. Well my fiance has only 1 sister and no brothers. I'm an only child. I know his aunt (his dad's sister) had boy/girl twins in her late 30s. Interesting about the dietary info.


----------



## Paws

If you were to ovulate twice, several days apart, would this then have a knock-on effect on the length of the luteal phase, delaying the start of your next AF?


----------



## hopefulindtwn

Paws said:


> If you were to ovulate twice, several days apart, would this then have a knock-on effect on the length of the luteal phase, delaying the start of your next AF?

 that's a good question!


----------



## 2have4kids

hopefulindtwn said:


> Thanks for the statistics. I'm an analytical /numbers crunching kind of girl. Well my fiance has only 1 sister and no brothers. I'm an only child. I know his aunt (his dad's sister) had boy/girl twins in her late 30s. Interesting about the dietary info.

His dad's sister would be effected by her husband (who is unconnected to your fiance's family rendering it not a part of the equation). 

Your fiance's dad, his dad's brothers, fiance's grandfather, his grandfathers brothers. Can't factor in any of the ladies in his family as they're offspring are effected by another man unconnected to the fiance's family male genetic chain.

Paws I bet it would add another few days if O happened days apart. I think it's a small chance for it to happen but there's always a chance.


----------



## hopefulindtwn

I mainly stated about his aunt because she is one of the examples of women over 35 who had fraternal twins. I would like to have boy/girl twins if the probability of fraternal twins is greater among women in my age bracket. But twins period would be cool!


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes either way twins would be the cool. I'd just be very concerned about being able to carry to term. My mom's side has some incidences of identicals so I pray that my egg would split too- instant family. But like so many other ladies said, I'll take a singleton or twins, whatever comes first!


----------



## Rose38

I am a fraternal twin. I have a twin brother.
My mum was 29 when she conceived, I think she had mild PCOS or annovulation (but was not overweight).
Anyway she finally conceived well into her 29th year, after 3 years of trying and she was CONSIDERED OLD to be a first time mum at 29/30. Gosh now that seems on the youngish side doesn't it

Anyhow.....she was 6 months pregnant and still didn't know she was having twins. The doctor said she was having a big baby and when she was a little over 6 months she went into labour... 2 pushes and out my brother came.

All over and done... she still felt funny.. told the nurse the doctor.... anyway the specialist who was present at the time started to walk down the hallway....the nurses were just about to give my mother some kind of injection to close her uterus.. would have killed me if it had been given.. anyway they were just about to do it when the specialist came running back down the hallway,...knocked the injection out of the nurses hand and said "wait.. I think there is another one".....he had obviously taken stock of what my mother had been saying and it hit him once he was down the hall"..

anway i was then born. They thought at 28 weeks we would not survive, being 1974 Brisbane Australia and all... but we both did, no blindness, cerebral palsy or anything else. so we were lucky. Geez an ultrasound would have been good back then... they were just about to give my mum an X RAY which is very bad for baby if she had gone on much later but she had me so they didn't get to that.


----------



## Foxy37

I came off the pill 2 months ago and I'm sure before the pill I didn't ovulate twice a month , last month (my first month off the pill) I did ovulate twice so will it happen again or was it a one off ?


----------



## hopefulindtwn

Interesting article.... According to co-authors Professor Roy Homburg and Dr. Cornelius Lambalk from the Reproductive Medicine Division at Vrije University Medical Centre in Amsterdam, the findings give credence to previous theories that the rising concentrations of follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH)1 that occur as women age can cause some ovaries to go into overdrive, tripping them into a state where they have a simultaneous double ovulation.

The report was published online in February 2006 in Europe's leading reproductive medicine journal Human Reproduction.

Homburg, professor of reproductive medicine in the obstetrics and gynecology department, explains:

"Identical (monozygotic) twins occur when one fertilised oocyte divides to develop into two babies, but non-identical (dizygotic) twins develop from two separate fertilised oocytes. Two ovulations are obviously needed to produce the majority of twin pregnancies as non-identical twins account for up to three-quarters of twin pregnancies."

Senior author Lambalk, who is head of research in the reproductive medicine division, says:

"Advancing female age is associated with declining fertility due to decreasing numbers and quality of oocytes, but at the same time there is a distinct increase in dizygotic twin rates -- a seemingly paradoxical phenomenon that has not been entirely explained, until now."

The research team analysed oocyte follicle development in 959 spontaneous natural cycles of 507 women who were undergoing intrauterine insemination because of unexplained infertility or mild male infertility.

They found that multiple ovarian follicular development (i.e., more than one follicle over 14mm in size, and by implication, multiple rather than single ovulations) happened in 105 women.

Of the 105, only five were under the age of 30; 45 were aged between 30 and 35, and 55 were aged over 35. The base FSH rate also increased with age, both in women with single and multiple follicular development, but was higher in women who produced multiple follicles.

The authors explained that because of a decline in ovarian feedback capacity the pulse amplitudes of FSH increase in an attempt to counteract failing ovaries and FSH levels rise, overshooting the threshold needed for ovulation. This doesn't generally lead to multiple pregnancies because of the low number of remaining follicles with good-quality oocytes. If there are two or more follicles with good quality oocytes available, however, then simultaneous double ovulation can occur, making a multiple pregnancy more likely.

Homburg says, "These findings are a timely reminder to women not to delay their pregnancies if it can be avoided because of the difficulties of conceiving as ovarian failure begins to set in."

Over the last decade, Lambalk has documented the rise in multiple pregnancies in Holland. "This rise has not been entirely due to treatment for infertility," he said. "About half of the increase has been caused by the number of spontaneous multiple pregnancies, probably due to the fact that women are delaying childbirth to a later age."


----------

